# Nalah has a cut on her coochie



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Well its like a cut. Its not deep. But there is a piece of skin hanging. Its right outside her coochie. It doesn't seem to bother her. I just noticed it at the park. I think it may have happened at the park in the roots and such. 

She isn't bothering it and it doesn't look deep at all. But I don't get where the piece of skin is hanging from because it doesn't look like a gash.

Its not bleeding. It doesn't look like it needs stitches. Should I do anything or just let it go?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Owwwwww, hang on a sec, I need to pull myself together.
Poor pup. Have you put neosprorim or some germ killing stuff on it?
Ouuucchhh.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that looks like an owie.

were you able to clean it with an antiseptic?

and make sure it's not worse than what it looks like?

because from here, i can't tell and it looks like it's bleeding...

but i would clean it and if not serious, do what molly says and put something on it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, now I've managed to uncross my legs, I'd clean it up with some antispeptic so you can see what your'e dealing with. If there's some skin hanging off, it sounds more like a scrape than a cut. But, clean it up, and put some antibiotic ointment on it.
If it does look bad once it's cleaned up, I'd probably take her to the vet in the a.m. just to be on the safe side, you don't want it getting infected.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> that looks like an owie.
> 
> were you able to clean it with an antiseptic?
> 
> ...


I have cleaned it with hydrogen peroxide and put neosporne on it.

It looks a lot worse in the picture than it really is. Its not bleeding.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

YIKES!!! poor girl!
i agree on the advice already given, just keep an eye on it, in that area it could easily get infected if any feces comes in contact with it
BUT on the bright side, her urine will actually help to keep it clean


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> YIKES!!! poor girl!
> i agree on the advice already given, just keep an eye on it, in that area it could easily get infected if any feces comes in contact with it
> BUT on the bright side, her urine will actually help to keep it clean


Youch! That would have to burn!
Its not really in an area that her poo or urine would touch it. Its outside and above her coochie. looking at it closer while cleaning it, it is more of a scrape than a cut.


----------

